# I figured I should introduce myself



## IcemanSK (Apr 23, 2009)

After all these years on MT, I've never done that.

I'm IcemanSK. I was given the ringname "The Iceman" by my kickboxing trainer in the early 90's. I was named after the ring name of Canadian kickboxing legend Jean Yves Theriault. I was flattered & asked my trainer, "woe, you you really think I fight like him?" He laughed & said, "Naw, but ya kinda look like him a bit." The SK is for Superkick, the name of the gym. My trainer, Kevin McClinton quoted in my signature, became a great friend of mine. Kevin died of a brian tumor at 42. My school (Superkick Taekwondo) is named after him. 

I began training in Taekwondo in 1982. In my MA journey, I've also trained in Western boxing, full contact rules kickboxing, a bit in Hapkido & Aikido as well as Kang Chuan Do Karate.


Martial Talk has been by far the best MA discuss board I've seen!


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome?



Peace,
Erik


----------



## Lisa (Apr 23, 2009)

*raises and eyebrow then laughs 

Welcome to MartialTalk IcemanSK...  err...  I mean..umm...well hell, nothing I usually say here really fits hahahahaha

I really enjoyed your introduction and the history behind your name and the name of your school and I agree with you that MT is the best!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 23, 2009)

Well its ABOUT damn time.... so HOW many years HAVE you been posting without anyone knowing who you are 

Umm aaaaa....welcome


----------



## Jenna (Apr 23, 2009)

I love the Superkick story and I love hearing about folk whose posts and thoughts I have been reading and have created an impression of only to subsequently find that I actually knew nothing about them and had completely the wrong picture.  I think a big thread of personal bios would be cool 

Oh, and welcome to MT.  Enjoy yourself while you are here 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## morph4me (Apr 23, 2009)

I thought I procrastinated, you've turned it into an art form. I feel funny about welcoming you to the board when you've been here longer so I'm just going to say :wavey:


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that story, Iceman.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2009)

Welcome!

I've never done it either...this forum didn't exist when I signed up!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2009)

Iceman or Tom or Super Ice it is about time you finally made some introductions about yourself. I mean all these years here and we new nothing about you except you was some dude posting under some name that Chuck Liddell has and I figure you was him and not you.

Sincerly 
Terry or Terryl or Post Whore Extreme


----------



## Nagel (Apr 23, 2009)

No introduction necessary, although it's certainly a pleasure to meet you.  I remember your posts well from the much celebrated Stickgrappler forum, my first memory of you being when you said that notable Savateur Charlemont defeated English Boxer Driscoll with repeated kicks that he could not get past. 

Anyways, it's always refreshing to hear from someone that knows there stuff and enjoys what they're doing. I'm glad that you're here.

All the best!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Apr 23, 2009)

Iceman I enjoy your posts and your knowledge thank you for sharing here on Martial talk. Memebers like yourself make this place what it is.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 23, 2009)

Nagel said:


> No introduction necessary, although it's certainly a pleasure to meet you.  I remember your posts well from the much celebrated Stickgrappler forum, my first memory of you being when you said that notable Savateur Charlemont defeated English Boxer Driscoll with repeated kicks that he could not get past.
> 
> Anyways, it's always refreshing to hear from someone that knows there stuff and enjoys what they're doing. I'm glad that you're here.
> 
> All the best!


 

I've never been (or heard of) Stickgrappler forum. The person you speak of is not me.


----------



## Nagel (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm sorry for the confusion. He went by the name Iceman as well.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 24, 2009)

Nagel said:


> I'm sorry for the confusion. He went by the name Iceman as well.


 

It's ok. It is a great name.


----------



## Combat Hapkido Girl (Apr 24, 2009)

Great Story Iceman!!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------

